

15 Year Old Kid Develops Pancreatic Cancer Detection Test - harrisreynolds
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/05/22/jack-andraka-15-wins-inte_n_1535741.html

======
harrisreynolds
Money quote from the article, "Fifteen-year-old Jack Andraka from Maryland,
winner of the world's largest high school science research competition,
developed a test for pancreatic cancer that is not only 28 times cheaper and
faster than current tests in place, but also 100 times more sensitive."

